# I got my eye on you



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

This is insane in a super cool way. There are some really smart and clever folks. This image was generated mathematically. A blender add-on was created to generate eyes procedurally to give super detail for image rendering. For anyone curious, the author is Mr. Cesar Salcedo and he has mad math skills. 

We are living through a magic time in terms of home manufacturing with cnc, laser engraving, 3d printers hitting affordability that give normal people access and not just large corporations. :nerd:


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Cool looking, Oscar. Can't think of why I would use this but it is cool.

David


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very impressive, Oscar.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

David, your comment started me thinking on how this could be used. lol. First thing that popped into my head.

THUNDERCATS! HO!

P.S. Threw some materials on the model and did a quit render


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

That makes a really neat texture. Might make a nice looking picture frame.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

interesting, really like the thunder cats


----------



## Karsten (May 13, 2020)

That eye looks really cool, and the thunder cats are not too bad either! 

It truly is exciting how especially 3D printing has become as cheap as it is today. It is within many peoples grasp because of that, which I think is really nice.


----------

